# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Zavaljena maternica - RVF

## crna ovca

Pregledavajući internet shvatila sam da ima vrlo malo podataka o "zavaljenoj maternici" i njezinom utjecaju na začeće i buduću trudnoću. Ono što sam pronašla jest da "zavaljena materica" ( Retrofleksio uteri RVF -uteri) označava stanje gde je tijelo materice usmjereno prema zdjeličnoj kosti. Javlja se u oko 5 % žena. Najčešća anatomska orijentacija tijela materice (95%) i je njena usmjerenost prema pubučnoj, stidnoj, zdjeličnoj kosti.

Na redovnom pregledu ustanovljeno je da imam RVFL, tj. da mi je maternica "zavaljena" prema kičmi i zakrenuta u lijevu stranu. Na moj upit, može li to utjecati na začeće odgovorili su mi da "ne bi trebalo" te da žene koje ostanu trudne u tom stanju malo jače osjećaju bolove tijekom prvog tromjesječja dok beba svojom težinom ne "ispravi" maternicu u pravilan položaj. Također mi je rečeno da mi je zbog toga desni jajnik malo teže dostupan.

Zanima me ima li tko sličnu ili istu situaciju i je li to utjecalo na začeće?

----------


## Lucas

ja imam "zavaljenu" maternicu ... to mi je ginić usput rekao na predzadnjoj kontroli prije druge trudnoće....do tad pojma nisam imala..... 
što se začeća tiče, nikakvim problema nisam imala....jaaaaako brzo sam ostala trudna (2 put)  :Grin: 
a prvo tromjesečje u ovoj trudnoći mi je, istina, bilo bolnije nego kod prve trudnoće....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anemona

I moja je zavaljenja. Za zatrudniti mi je trebalo više od godinu dana, ali ne bi trebalo biti povezano (kod mene) s položajem maternice.
Imala sam užasno jake bolove u 1. tromj. i maternica je malo kasnije od očekivanog došla u "normalan" položaj u trudnoći. Do tad su trajali bolovi.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ako se ne varam to se zove na engleskom retroverted uterus ili tipped uterus, tilted uterus ili pak tipped womb i tilted womb (uff!), i smatra se varijacijom normale.  wikipedia kaže ovdje da čak 1 od 5 žena ima RVF.  Maternica se uglavnom u prvom tromjesečju, kako se širi i raste sa bebom, namjesti kako treba.

Imala sam jedan super link o tome gdje je govorilo o tome kako je to samo varijacija normale i ne 'dijagnoza' ali sad ne mogu naći.  Budem se potrudila, do tada, evo par linkova na engleskom:

http://www.naturalchildbirth.org/nat...regnancy02.htm
http://www.mothering.com/community/f.../tilted-uterus
http://www.mothering.com/community/f...overted-uterus
http://www.mothering.com/community/f...-tilted-uterus
http://www.mothering.com/community/f...erus-c-section

----------


## Peterlin

Evo još jedne zavaljene... I nisam jedina, u obitelji s tatine strane ima nas još. Moj ginekolog kaže da je to stanje kod četvrtine-petine zdravih žena i da mnoge nemaju nikakvih smetnji.

Ja sam teško ostala trudna, ali to ne bih povezala sa zavaljenom maternicom nego spletom drugih okolnosti (hormoni itd). 

U prvoj trudnoći hematom i mirovanje, bolovi osrednji kao kod menstruacije, sve ostalo ok. Druga trudnoća neposredno iza prve, morala sam ležati jer sam se otvarala. Koliko to ima veze sa zavaljenom maternicom, nemam pojma. 

BOlne menstruacije i grčevi cijeli život, tako da sad psihički relativno dobro podnosim nastupajuće klimakterične smetnje koje mi izgledaju kao manje zlo  :Grin: .

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Da, između 20-30% žena ima zavaljenu maternicu, tako da je to stvarno samo varijacija normale.

----------


## Janis

I ja imam zavaljenu maternicu. Moja je još i sedlasta.  :Rolling Eyes:  Zatrudnila u prvom pokušaju sa 29 godina, nisam imala nikakve bolove u trudnoći, ali kad imam menzes i dok sam imala trudove užasno me boli donji dio leđa. Ne znam je li to povezano sa zavaljenom maternicom. Moja mama također ima zavaljenu maternicu, rodila troje djece, trudnoće uredne. Ginekolog mi je jednom rekao da žene sa maternicom u RVF-u zapravo imaju normalne trudnoće, ali da je malo teže obavit kiretažu.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

I ja imam maternicu u RVF.
Ne znam koliko je utjecalo na začeće jer smo mi imali i drugih dijagnoza (endometrioza, asthenozoospermia) što je malo prolongiralo zatrudnjivanje. Ipak smo uspjeli, drugi put čak dosta brzo, uz vrlo intenzivno dojenje.

Obje trudnoće prošle su mi bez ikakvih bolova i tegoba.
Oba puta rodila sam brzo, bez ikakvih medikamenata i bez ikakvih komplikacija.
Imala sam jako bolne menstruacije, ali i to se nakon poroda promijenilo i više me ništa ne boli, ili imam sasvim lagane bolove, ali rijetko.

----------


## crna ovca

Hvala vam cure. Pronašla sam još nekoliko topica na drugim pdf-ovima, ali su jako stari.

Oduvijek mi je ta moja maternica crv sumnje u glavi... Probali smo sa svim "položajima", čak i onim koje je ginić preporučio - odostraga. Ležala sam na trbuhu poslije keksa, pa s dignutim nogama... ma sve smo probali. Mislim da svi ovi savjeti ne pale kod nas....hehehe :Laughing:  :Grin:

----------


## Lucas

znaš koji je najbolji "recept"?

opustite se, nemojte misliti na to da idete "praviti" bebu....

ako možete, otiđite nekud na vikend, kak se ono kaže "mozak na pašu" i volite se  :Grin: 

želim ti što prije jedan veliki plusić  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crna ovca

:Grin:  He he he...Prvih godinu dana je to bilo "opušteno" i mislili smo kad se dogodi dogodi...otišli na putovanje...dva ljeta na moru "opušteno"...vjeruj mi probali smo sve recepte za "opušteno"...i trenutno smo u toj fazi od veljače pa sve do 9 mjeseca kada krećemo u postupak....

Hvala na dobrim željama i plusiću...ne damo se...još se nadamo da nećemo morati našu bebu dobiti iz epruvete...ali ako i to znači da ćemo dobiti  :Saint: ...pa neka... :Wink:

----------


## crna ovca

Najnoviji recept iz opusa babskih priča sam dobila neki dan, a glasi: NE smiješ nositi tako uske hlače ako želiš ostati trudna, jer maternica i sve ostalo mora biti opušteno....
Nisam znala jel bi se smijala ili plakala...

----------


## zibba

Ja također imam zavaljenu maternicu i odkad idem gin-ima znam za to jer ne prođe niti jedan pregled ( osim kada sam trudna) da mi se to ne napomene. Prvi dr. mi je rekao da najvjerojatnije neću moći imati djece ( mislim baš poticajno za mladu djevojku koja dođe zbog bolnih M ), imala sam oduvijek jako bolne menstruacije ( usprkos porodima i sada se često jave), prva dva dana bi se presavijala od bolova, produžene cikluse i M po 7-10 dana. Također mi je nedavno tek rečeno da se problemi sa donjim dijelom leđa jako često javljaju kod osoba s zavaljenom maternicom a ja s križima imam poprilično problema samo sam to povezivala više sa sjedečkim poslom nego da mi maternica može i to zafrknuti. 
Prvu T smo čekali godinu dana, drugu cca 10 mj, pa jedna koja se dogodila iz jednog odnosa u kojem nismo pazili ( ali je završila bolnicom pod sumnjom na vanmaterničnu, kiretažom i sl jer beta nije rasla ), dvije ili tri dokazane biokemijske kada nismo radili na bebi, te sadašnja T koja se dogodila u mjesecu kada smo iznimno pazili, imali dva-tri odnosa i ipak uletjelo "kroz pupak" kako mi se čini. Početak T je dosta osjetljiv jer obavezno bi me sve boljelo jako kao da sam procurila, sada u ovoj me malo-malo nešto boli i štreca, ali to sam čitala da se sa svakom T maternica više odbija rastezati kako treba, tj da se sve teže odvija tako da to povezujem s time. 
Sretno. Ipak zavaljena maternica nije prepreka trudnoći kako je meni govoreno prije nego sam prvi puta zatrudnila. Samo treba malo više strpljenja i rada. Ako nema nekih drugih problema sve je moguće. Uz to moram napomenuti kako ja imam i povremene ciste na desnom jajniku usljed oštećenja istog tokom pretrage angiografije pa mi je i to stvaralo probleme, ali je dokazano i t da su mi sve četiri T iz tog  jajnika pa sada ti budi pametan ha ha ha.

----------


## beilana

> Najnoviji recept iz opusa babskih priča sam dobila neki dan, a glasi: NE smiješ nositi tako uske hlače ako želiš ostati trudna, jer maternica i sve ostalo mora biti opušteno....
> Nisam znala jel bi se smijala ili plakala...


ak želiš ostat t ne smiješ nositi nikakve hlače, čak niti uske, usudim se reći da u donjem dijelu moraš bit gola inače stvarno ništa od T  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  dobro su ti rekli  :Laughing:

----------


## crna ovca

*bilana,* legendo!!! :Heart:  :Grin:

----------


## Lucas

> ak želiš ostat t ne smiješ nositi nikakve hlače, čak niti uske, usudim se reći da u donjem dijelu moraš bit gola inače stvarno ništa od T  dobro su ti rekli


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  joj odlična si!

----------


## Fairy

I ja imam RVF...prvi put ostala trudna odmah, trudnoća prošla odlično, rodila bez problema. S obzirom da sam operirana radi endometrioze još uvijek se trudimo da dođe i druga ribica  :Grin: ...nadam se ubrzo.

----------


## Sandaaa

evo i ja imam zavaljenu maternicu. ostala sam trudna nakon više od 2 godine intenzivnog rada na bebi. doduše imala sam i minimalno povišen prolaktin, ali što je razlog ovako dugom nepostizanju trudnoće nikad neću saznati. gin mi je samo rekao da kod zavaljene maternice jajovodi su isto nekako pomaknuti prema otraga pa spermiji imaju dulji put. nekad je i samo to razlog za dulje neostvarivanje trudnoće.

----------


## Ružicaa

pozdrav  ja isto imam zavaljenu maternicu . i  ostala sam pet puta trudna i od toga samo jedno rodila nažalost .znaći da nije to nikaki problem u zavaljenoj maternici .

----------


## pinkica

> pozdrav  ja isto imam zavaljenu maternicu . i  ostala sam pet puta trudna i od toga samo jedno rodila nažalost .znaći da nije to nikaki problem u zavaljenoj maternici .


ja imam zavaljenu maternicu saznala sma ima 2 mjesec ginekolog m ije rekao da to nije problem kod zaceca da smao poslije odnosa lezim na stomaku 20 minuta i da pijem tableete folna kiselina . posto sam dobila naredni mjesec otisla sam kod jedne zene da m inamjesti maternicu nista nije bolilo rekla mi je da mirujem 7 dana nedizem nista tesko pa cmeo da vidmo rezultate

----------


## eris

Nakon troje djece i zavaljenu maternicu, 5 trudnoća, mogu samo reći: Važna je i poza :Smile:

----------


## iva1602

i ja imam zavaljenu maternicu.... osim bolnih i obilnih mengi ostalih problema nisam imala... ostala ssam trudna svaki put od prve i bez problema, imala sam 4 trudnoće doduše imam samo jedno dijete i sad drugo na putu, al pobačaji nisu bili razlog takve maternice... niš ne brini....

----------


## nina32

Evo i mene u klubu! Bolne menstruacije,grčevi , obilna krvarenja... to  mi je zajedničko s curama koje su prethodno pisale. Djecu još nemam, ali zbog drugih razloga.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

jel netko od vas probao Mayan Abdominal Massage?  Nesto se moze i sam raditi, a mislim da moze biti od pomoci.  Probajte malo guglati, ima jedna zena koja se bavi sa time u Ljubljani

----------

